# Recommendations on how to search for a breeder.



## White GSD (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I was thinking about picking up a another pup so that Kylo can have a play buddy, however I wanted to learn more about choosing a breeder. 

I purchased Kylo from a puppy mill breeder in Arizona, sadly I did not have a clue as to what I was doing and I purchased the puppy before joining these forums. I did not understand what "puppy mill" meant until recently, and the breeder I purchased from sure as heck fits the description.

Anyways, after doing some reading on these forums I think I understand what I need to look for and I was hopping that you guys, the experts, can correct me if I am wrong and perhaps point me in the right direction for choosing a pup.

So from what I understand, the pups should meet this criteria

1.) Both parents need to have OFA hip certification of "excellent" and perferably have PennHip certification as well

2.) Both parents must be AKC registered and have lineage available

3.) Both parent must be alive and on-site (my puppy mill breeder only had the female parent on site, the male parent was supposedly killed by a horse a few days before I came to visit) Also, I think the parents where brother and sister

4.) Parents should not be related? No inbreeding?

5.) Breeder should not release puppies before 8 weeks. Releasing before 8 weeks = red flag and should be discarded.

6.) Breeder must give some sort of hip and health guarantee. How long? 

7.) Breeder should have a designated purpose for breeding the litter and breeder should interview me, the buyer, to ensure that I am a good candidate for a puppy

Well, that is all I can think of right now. If I need to add or correct something to the list please let me know!

I live in Arizona and I would like to purchase a high quality white GSD puppy. Should I consider breeders out of state? Where should I start looking for a high quality white GSD? Are there any reputable white GSD breeders? 

Thanks for the help! Any information is highly appreciated!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: White GSDHello everyone,
> 
> I was thinking about picking up a another pup so that Kylo can have a play buddy, however I wanted to learn more about choosing a breeder.
> 
> ...


Actually no. The hips do not have to be "excellent" they should be passing OFA ratings of Excellent, Good or even Fair.



> Quote:2.) Both parents must be AKC registered and have lineage available


AKC is not a do or die for me but they should be registered with AKC or SV. Be wary of dogs registered by the Continental Kennel Club. Depending on where and what lines you purchase from there are other registries as well like the Canadian Kennel Club. Just because a dog is AKC registered does not mean they are quality. Many puppy mills have AKC registered dogs. 



> Quote:3.) Both parent must be alive and on-site (my puppy mill breeder only had the female parent on site, the male parent was supposedly killed by a horse a few days before I came to visit) Also, I think the parents where brother and sister


No the parents should not be directly related but some line breeding is "OK". Both parents may NOT be on the same property though. A good breeder could very well use an outside male that might not even be in this country. 



> Quote:4.) Parents should not be related? No inbreeding?


No but this is tricky. The pups can be LINEbred without being INBRED (technically). Generally speaking a GOOD dog can appear in the pedigree of both sire and dam but should be at least three generations back on both sides. Not all linebreeding is good but not all is bad either. Really comes down to a case by case basis. This board has very knowledgeable folks of all types of GSD and would be an excellent place to check on this before you commit to a specific pup. 



> Quote:5.) Breeder should not release puppies before 8 weeks. Releasing before 8 weeks = red flag and should be discarded.


Yes



> Quote:6.) Breeder must give some sort of hip and health guarantee. How long?


In the US this is common requirement of puppy buyers. In reality there are NO guarantees and the "guarantee" is only as good as the breeder behind it. In Germany you would not receive any "guarantee" on an animal. 



> Quote:7.) Breeder should have a designated purpose for breeding the litter and breeder should interview me, the buyer, to ensure that I am a good candidate for a puppy


Yes. However, you should in turn interview the breeder as well. There are some stickies regarding this topic if I recall correctly. Just make sure you know what you want in a pup. Then look for breeders that breed the type of pup you are looking for. 

Well, that is all I can think of right now. If I need to add or correct something to the list please let me know!



> Quote:I live in Arizona and I would like to purchase a high quality white GSD puppy. Should I consider breeders out of state? Where should I start looking for a high quality white GSD? Are there any reputable white GSD breeders?


Breeding by color is one of those touchy subjects. Health, temperament, nerve and proper drive are far more important in breeding that color. I am not bashing White GSD fanciers. 

And kindly folks do NOT turn this thread into a White GSD debate.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Some info/articles that may help:

http://vankelderdogs.dutchbingo.net/breeding.html


----------



## valkyriegsd (Apr 20, 2000)

You also need to think long and clearly about what you want in a dog before you start looking for a breeder. If you want to show in conformation, you'd look at breeders who breed for those traits. If you want to do Schutzhund, look for someone who trials their dogs themselves. If you want to do herding, you'd be looking for a _different_ type of breeder. 

A 'pet' could be purchased from any reputable breeder, but your selection criteria w/in the litter might be different. For example, you might want one of the 'middle' pups as far as energy and drive from a show line, but need to go for the 'less driven' pup of a working line for a family dog. Think carefully about your needs, your situation, and your level of experience. If you spell those out, you could probably get some good recommendations from board members.

Good luck!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

White German Shepherd, After reading this site and the posts therein you came up with the ideas you articulated....very interesting.....if you ever found a breeder that met all those criteria I would guarantee you you would be disappointed in your puppy if you expected these criteria to produce like progeny. Every opinion on this forum is not based in wisdom or experience. Some of the wisdom on this forum is from internet warriors who have never involved themself in areas they comment on.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I knwo you didn't ask but I feel the need to say some thing anyway.

IMO it would be much better for Kylo if you WAITED to get another pup. Isn't he still a puppy himself? He needs you and you attention to become "all that he can be". It would be MUCH easier on him AND you if you didn't get another puppy until he was an ADULT himself AND fully trained. 

Also make sure you are getting a puppy for YOU, not just that Kylo has a freind.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

You may find White GSD breeders have their dogs registered with UKC, since they can show in conformation in the UKC ring.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I would recommend getting a hold of the American White Shepherd Assn.

http://www.awsaclub.com/

You'll probably have better luck finding a *reputable* breeder amongst serious WGSD fanciers than amongst general people breeding specifically for color.


----------



## White GSD (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow thanks for the responds! I have a lot of reading to do!

As far as what do I want in the dog? I want a great family pet with some athletic ability so the dog can go longboarding with me. I usually longboard about 1/2 -1 mile at a rate of roughly 10 mph. I dont know if this is too stressful for any GSD or not? I dont think I will show my dog, and I have no clue what Schutzhund means but I will wikipedia that as soon as I post this. Also, I am interested in doing some flyball. What kind of dog should I get for this sort of criteria?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildI would recommend getting a hold of the American White Shepherd Assn.
> 
> http://www.awsaclub.com/
> 
> You'll probably have better luck finding a *reputable* breeder amongst serious WGSD fanciers than amongst general people breeding specifically for color.


In addition to AWSA, you can also contact the WGSDCA (White German Shepherd Dog Club of America)
http://www.wgsdca.org/
There's also the WGSDCII (White German Shepherd Dog Club, Internatiional, Inc.). For what it's worth, Nancy Swanner, their Recording Secretary and long time WGSD breeder is in Phoenix - she may be able to help you find a dog in your area.
http://www.whitegermanshepherd.org/
The White Shepherd Club of Canada has some excellent WGSD breeders.
http://www.whiteshepherdclub.ca/


----------



## White GSD (Jul 8, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: White GSDWow thanks for the responds! I have a lot of reading to do!
> 
> As far as what do I want in the dog? I want a great family pet with some athletic ability so the dog can go longboarding with me. I usually longboard about 1/2 -1 mile at a rate of roughly 10 mph. I dont know if this is too stressful for any GSD or not? I dont think I will show my dog, and I have no clue what Schutzhund means but I will wikipedia that as soon as I post this. Also, I am interested in doing some flyball. What kind of dog should I get for this sort of criteria?


WOW! Thank you so much for that post! Oh boy, finding the right breeder will be a huge task on its own! The great thing is that now I am confident that there are many options; and I like options! Do you guys think that e-mail interviews are adequate? There are so many WGSD breeders that I dont know how I am going to find the right one for me. How would you guys start?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would start with emails. If you get the wrong answers to your questions, you don't have to bother with calling.
If you get the answers you are looking for via email, then you can procede to phone calls.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDI knwo you didn't ask but I feel the need to say some thing anyway.
> 
> IMO it would be much better for Kylo if you WAITED to get another pup. Isn't he still a puppy himself? He needs you and you attention to become "all that he can be". It would be MUCH easier on him AND you if you didn't get another puppy until he was an ADULT himself AND fully trained.
> 
> Also make sure you are getting a puppy for YOU, not just that Kylo has a freind.



I think this is worth repeating.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Most breeders would like to do the interviews by email first, Then as the relationship builds between the client and breeder than they take calls. This is at least the way I like to do it although I do get clients that would rather take to me by phone than emails.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto's breeder is short on email and long on phone.



> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BlackGSDI knwo you didn't ask but I feel the need to say some thing anyway.
> ...


for a third time. Another alternative would be a mature rescue atleast 2 years old with some training.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am thinking this search has been suspended, though do agree on the above. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1203532#Post1203532


----------



## Kimmie Winters (Sep 25, 2020)

valkyriegsd said:


> You also need to think long and clearly about what you want in a dog before you start looking for a breeder. If you want to show in conformation, you'd look at breeders who breed for those traits. If you want to do Schutzhund, look for someone who trials their dogs themselves. If you want to do herding, you'd be looking for a _different_ type of breeder.
> 
> A 'pet' could be purchased from any reputable breeder, but your selection criteria w/in the litter might be different. For example, you might want one of the 'middle' pups as far as energy and drive from a show line, but need to go for the 'less driven' pup of a working line for a family dog. Think carefully about your needs, your situation, and your level of experience. If you spell those out, you could probably get some good recommendations from board members.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi there. I have a few questions on getting a German Shepherd. First, which is better western gsd or old fashion straight back dog. I am not looking to enter pup in a show, but an active, family dog who wants slot of attention. Any suggestions of breeders in Dallas , TX or close to Dallas? Thanks!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Kimmie Winters said:


> Hi there. I have a few questions on getting a German Shepherd. First, which is better western gsd or old fashion straight back dog. I am not looking to enter pup in a show, but an active, family dog who wants slot of attention. Any suggestions of breeders in Dallas , TX or close to Dallas? Thanks!


I suggest you start a new thread. This one is 11 years old and the person you quoted hasn't posted in 10 years.


----------

